# [H] Grey Knights [W] War Machine $$$



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a complete set of GK boxes factory sealed as well as tons and tons of 40K tanks, I am looking to get into Warmachine/Hords, if you are interested please PM me.

Haves
GreyKnights Termies box 
Grey Knights Marines box
Grey Knights DreadKnight box

Rogue trader Land Raiders
RT Land Raider Spartans
Rhinos
RT Rhinos
Chimerras

want
All WM Stuff
any Eldar Pheonix Lords


----------

